# 2013 Ride MAchete GT



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Are you kidding me? This board hasn't even come out yet.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

@d15 -- Yeah, but SIA has come and gone, as well as the Test Fest that it has, and so has the big Euro one. People have ridden this board, so it's not unheard to be looking for a preview/review of it right now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can ride it next week if you really want but you won't see my review till this summer.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can ride it next week if you really want but you won't see my review till this summer.


if you can i would thank you 

And if you can compare it to the NS SL so much better...

thanks

P.S. - Why only in the summer ? a


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Because I can do what I want when I want.


----------



## k.anders (Feb 12, 2012)

I rode the machete gt last week at the Stratton on snow demo. 
It's pretty awesome. 
Here's my take:

157 Ride Machete GT/Rodeo's
This is the best machete yet. Hybrid camber and pop walls, which is new tech, the carbon stringers are in the slimewalls tip to tail. It had so much juice out of a turn and off rollers, the more you would push it the better the machete would perform. It's not exactly a butter machine, but I'm 220 pounds and can damn near press anything this side of an oak door. Hands down the best board i rode all week, suits my needs perfectly. I will defiantly have this one in my quiver next season.
The bindings where a perfect match for the for board. Aluminum baseplates, wedgie footbeds and good straps. Not much else, exactly the way a binding should be.

Disclaimer....I don't work for ride, the board was genuinly that good. I had to write reviews of everything I rode for the owner of my shop. He needed to know we weren't going to the on snow for a 3 day bender...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo rode this one last week at Test Fest he can probably give you a quick rundown.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Machete GT is not for beginners that's for sure. That board was beastly. Super poppy, extra powerful out of turns, superb edge hold, quite damp, very stable, and just all around a tank.

I weigh 180lb and rode the 158 (159?) and could barely press this thing. Definitely not a butter board. Something tells me this is a good pipe board.

For the riding I do, I just pointed and went as fast as I could. I'll call this a Machete on steroids.

Edit: I rode it with Maestros. Would not like the Rodeo on this board. Mid-stiff and above for me when it comes to a board like the Machete GT.


----------



## k.anders (Feb 12, 2012)

The rodeos worked for me, the binding choice is subjective though. Maestros would work great too.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like this year's DH2/arcade or Berzerker, have you ridden one of those for a comparison?


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Leo said:


> The Machete GT is not for beginners that's for sure. That board was beastly. Super poppy, extra powerful out of turns, superb edge hold, quite damp, very stable, and just all around a tank.
> 
> I weigh 180lb and rode the 158 (159?) and could barely press this thing. Definitely not a butter board. Something tells me this is a good pipe board.
> 
> ...


Thanks

How does it compare with the NS cobra for all mountain , but no park.?

For my 210 the 160 would be better no?

thanks


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Raines said:


> Thanks
> 
> How does it compare with the NS cobra for all mountain , but no park.?
> 
> ...


The Cobra is a different beast. Definitely a fun board and more of a carver. However, the Cobra is not as damp or stable as the Machete. Honestly, I don't know which of the two have more pop. I'm sure the Cobra is better in the powder though just be design, but that is pure speculation as I had no powder to ride with the Machete GT.

I really want more time with the GT. I might have to hit up the rep to see if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Leo said:


> The Cobra is a different beast. Definitely a fun board and more of a carver. However, the Cobra is not as damp or stable as the Machete. Honestly, I don't know which of the two have more pop. I'm sure the Cobra is better in the powder though just be design, but that is pure speculation as I had no powder to ride with the Machete GT.
> 
> I really want more time with the GT. I might have to hit up the rep to see if I can get my hands on it.


Thanks

if you have the chance please post a review

specialy comparing the Machete GT with cobra and the SL

be cool


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i think there is the 157 and the 160...

Would the 157 be good for my 200 pounds? or is it pushing and the 160 would be better for all mountain ?
And the cobra would be best the 161?

i already have a 158 SL... 

thanks


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

k.anders said:


> I rode the machete gt last week at the Stratton on snow demo.
> It's pretty awesome.
> Here's my take:
> 
> ...


did you feel the 157 good for you or too short? would the 160 be better for all mountain except park ?


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

for 190-200 pounds did you guys find the 157 good or felt the 160 would be better for all mountain?

thanks


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

any opinion on the size?

for all mountain, powder, speed, groomers, kikers... not rails or boxes.

200 pounds and 6´1


157 or 160? I am torward the 160...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Because I can do what I want when I want.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

*Machete GT Overview*

I was going to save this, but since there is a decent amount of interest in the board I'll post it up now.

2013 Ride Machete GT Overview Video

There are two new tech features in this board that give it a really fun ride. The first is the new Hybrid Lowrize Rocker. The DH2 has had Twin Hybrid on it the past couple of seasons, which is a flat platform from the middle out to the contacts, then a prorize rocker on the nose and then a slight camber infused back into the board. The amount of camber is that of a broken in camber board. For those that can remember back to camber decks, it's like what your board was like after it had 30+ days on it and was broken in. The new Hybrid Lowrize is the same thing, except the nose and tail have lowrize rocker, which is about twice as much rocker. This makes it more playful, looser in the nose on turn initiation and less likely to hangup. 

The other new tech is PopWalls. If you've ridden a ride board in the past 4 seasons or so you've probably ridden popstix, poprod or Poprod 1.0/2.0/3.0. Ride has removed the poprods and created a sandwhich slimewall that has layers of carbon fiber. This gives you two big benefits. 

1. Wider platform to pop off of. I try to stay flatbased as much as I can, but sometimes when you set up for jumps, especially when you spin you move to your heel or toeside and don't pop off of your entire base and you can lose some pop. Having the Popwall you have a full section of your board to pop off of when you're not flat based and when you are the pop is incredible as it's easy to load and spring with little effort. 

2. As you carve the popwalls grab the energy and really accelerate your turns. At first it was a really odd feeling, but with a few slight adjustments it's something that I love. It makes your turns very fast, no matter the radius (short or long). It also really helps you load up before taking off for a spin and if you don't quite make it around it helps you crank it out before you catch an edge and end up on your face. 

I think a lot of people that either have been on the DH2 or are considering it are going to like the Machete GT more. It's more playful, the turn initiation is loose but not over the top to the point that it is unstable at high speeds. The blend of camber and lowrize rocker is really fun to play on and you don't get that rocker washout when not landing "bolts" where you have to revert out to save yourself from eating it. The edge to edge response/torsional flex is great, really allows you to lay down turns when you want to.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr_Tidbit said:


> I was going to save this, but since there is a decent amount of interest in the board I'll post it up now.
> 
> 2013 Ride Machete GT Overview Video
> 
> ...


Any idea what the MSRP will be?


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Raines said:


> any opinion on the size?
> 
> for all mountain, powder, speed, groomers, kikers... not rails or boxes.
> 
> ...


160


As far as MSRP goes, I'm blanking but I want to say $480 to $500... It's cheaper than the DH2.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

europe is 500 or 520 euros so there should be the same in dolar


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Now I just need to decide between the Blacklist or this board. Fuck, I hate new gear!


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Picture I found on my hard drive from SIA that I forgot I took.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Loving the graphics!


----------



## Brandonbzr (Dec 11, 2012)

*157 or 160?*

I'm 5'8" and 220 lbs an have had 4 years of riding experience, I'm wondering if I should get the 157 or 160


----------

